# Has anyone been able to find Aftermarket Wheels for the frontier



## DeRaNgEd (Oct 19, 2006)

On my 05 I would like to have something chrome to match the rest of the chrome on the truck, I was wanting some 16 or 17 something where I didn't loose a lot of power... and I was wanting something the same width in this case 7 inches...

everything I go to find is usually too wide... I don't want them sticking out past the fender wells to throw rocks down the sides of my truck and chip it to pieces... 
anyone found anything in a chrome 16X7 that looks nice and sets in the fender well like the factory wheel does now??? I know the bolt pattern is 6X4.5 oddly enough the same bolt pattern for the older Dakota's and actually even the Dodge Vipers I thought about getting viper rims but they are 10" in the front and 13" in the back that would be like saying here rocks beat the truck to death lol


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

DeRaNgEd said:


> On my 05 I would like to have something chrome to match the rest of the chrome on the truck, I was wanting some 16 or 17 something where I didn't loose a lot of power... and I was wanting something the same width in this case 7 inches...
> 
> everything I go to find is usually too wide... I don't want them sticking out past the fender wells to throw rocks down the sides of my truck and chip it to pieces...
> anyone found anything in a chrome 16X7 that looks nice and sets in the fender well like the factory wheel does now??? I know the bolt pattern is 6X4.5 oddly enough the same bolt pattern for the older Dakota's and actually even the Dodge Vipers I thought about getting viper rims but they are 10" in the front and 13" in the back that would be like saying here rocks beat the truck to death lol


Just because a wheel is wider does not automatically mean it will stick out past the sides. That is more a function of offset. You need to find the offset of the factory wheel and call an experienced wheel company to see what they offer.


----------



## DeRaNgEd (Oct 19, 2006)

Makes sense... ok does anyone know the offset of the 2005 Nissan Frontiers???


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

DeRaNgEd said:


> Makes sense... ok does anyone know the offset of the 2005 Nissan Frontiers???


It's on the back of the stock wheel. They typically cast the offset or ET into the wheel itself. Look for the letters ET followed by a number somewhere on the back ofthe wheel, most likely near the mounting surface, so it is best to remove the wheel and take a look. Otherwise a professional whel place should be able to tell you the offset of the stock wheel.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Im looking as well. Wanting to have 2 sets of rims for summer and winter tires. A nice 18" pari for summer would be nice


----------



## livinglegend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am running a set of 18 inch QX56 rims on my 2000 Frontier Crew. I mounted 255/55/18 Michelin Lattitude"s on it and it is PERFECT! The rims come right out to the edge of the body and the diameter is close to stock with the lower profile tires. I might be able to get a set for around $400 plus shipping. YOU WILL HAVE TO CHECK TOUR BOLT PATTERN FOR SURE!


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

I cant find anything for my 2005 thats black, or black and brushed steel. The ones I did find they sold them when i called back


----------



## trev0006 (Mar 13, 2006)

I have placed a wider wheel on my car with no problems, took it to a wheel shop they checked the offset and recommended the proper offset for the new wider wheels.






DeRaNgEd said:


> On my 05 I would like to have something chrome to match the rest of the chrome on the truck, I was wanting some 16 or 17 something where I didn't loose a lot of power... and I was wanting something the same width in this case 7 inches...
> 
> everything I go to find is usually too wide... I don't want them sticking out past the fender wells to throw rocks down the sides of my truck and chip it to pieces...
> anyone found anything in a chrome 16X7 that looks nice and sets in the fender well like the factory wheel does now??? I know the bolt pattern is 6X4.5 oddly enough the same bolt pattern for the older Dakota's and actually even the Dodge Vipers I thought about getting viper rims but they are 10" in the front and 13" in the back tires sport cars that would be like saying here rocks beat the truck to death lol


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

We've got some options for the frontiers. Lets see... 

2005 Frontier wheel options 16 and 17": 

 16" Wheel options
16x8+12mm offset will put keep the wheels within the fenders (tucked by about 1/2" -Wheels only)
17" Wheels options for 2005 Frontier 
17x8.5 with a +18mm offset will keep the wheels within the fenders (also tucked by about 1/2" - wheels only)

We are working with American Outlaw wheels for some additional designs. We hope to have some additional options in the next few weeks. 

-Travis


----------

